# Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?



## Paxcom (29. Juni 2011)

Es ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, dass der Aal auch das Gewässer über Land wechseln kann.

Weiss jemand wie weit der Aal über Land kommen kann? 

Ich habe zum Beispiel 2 Kleine Teiche nebeneinander. In dem einen wird regelmäßig Aal besetzt in dem anderen nicht. Um dem Befischungsdruck aus dem Weg zu gehen, wird der eine oder andere Aal von dem einen in das andere Gewässer "flüchten".

Wie weit dürfen die beiden Teiche maximal entfernt sein, dass der Aal eine Chance zur Flucht hat?

Danke


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

Moin

In Regnerrischen Nächten sind bis zu mehrere Km drin.


Guck mal hier,da wird das erklärt. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4zuUEwwQQI

lg


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Es ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, dass der Aal auch das Gewässer über Land wechseln kann.
> 
> Weiss jemand wie weit der Aal über Land kommen kann?
> 
> ...




häh?


chance zur flucht hat er sowieso, unabhängig davon, ob er auf seiner flucht nicht irgendwo auf dem trockenen bleibt.
findest du aale in deinem nichtbesetzten teich?
und was willst du ändern: den teich versetzen?
nixverstehn


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

....ein Aalzaun könnte den Aal auch an der "Flucht vor dem Befischungsdruck" hindern - oder eine ungewollte "Aalinvasion" vermeiden.

Ist der Zaun groß genug, dann verhindert er auch die gefährlichen "Kuhwiesenwaller"!



Sorry - kleiner Scherz!


E.

PS:

Auf nassen Wiesen können Aale schon ganz ordentliche Strecken bewältigen - dies tun sie in der Regel aber nur, wenn sie laichreif sind & den Drang verspüren, über irgendein Flußsystem bis ins Meer zu gelangen, oder sich in der nä. Stromturbine häckseln zu lassen!


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

dumme Frage:
hat das Wandern der Aale auf Wiesen etc. mal jemand live erlebt?
(Also nicht der Aal , der sich nach dem Landen verselbständigen will.)

Gruß A.


----------



## omnimc (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

ich nicht aber wusel hat da eine gute information finde aber den tröd gerade nicht.

meine aale halten 22 km ohne wasser aus. das ist die strecke vom wasser zum backofen. die müssen auch nicht wandern ,dürfen bei mir im kofferraum mitfahren.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*



omnimc schrieb:


> ich nicht aber wusel hat da eine gute information finde aber den tröd gerade nicht.
> 
> meine aale halten 22 km ohne wasser aus. das ist die strecke vom wasser zum backofen. die müssen auch nicht wandern ,dürfen bei mir im kofferraum mitfahren.


 
Na dann pass auf , wenn Du den Kofferraum öffnest:m
Gruß A.


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> In Regnerrischen Nächten sind bis zu mehrere Km drin.
> 
> ...




Interessante Doku, auch wenn die ein oder andere falsche Info dabei ist 

Manchmal glaube ich aber auch, dass das mit dem Landgang über Km (oder überhaupt) nur eine Legende ist, die gerne weitergetragen wird. Mich würde da wirklich mal eine fundierte Untersuchung interessieren (abgesehn von der Kofferraumhypothese  ) die das bestätigt. Ich frage mich dann immer warum abflusslose Seen die Großaale dann "sammeln", diese könnten doch auch einfach abwandern...


----------



## volkerm (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

Wie weit, weiss ich nicht.
Was ich weiss, ist, dass die auf diese Weise bei einem Bekannten öfter aus der Gefangenschaft geflüchtet sind.
Erdgleiches Betonbecken, bis zum nächsten Bach 200m.
Keiner wusste, was passiert war, bis dann die Strasse  zwischen dem Becken und dem Bach nachts mal trocken war.
Falsches Timing.


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

oh ok, das ist doch schonmal interessant. Also doch mal ein recht präziser beweis. dann nehm ich das "oder überhaupt" von oben zurück


----------



## Mr Fangnix (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

also mein Aquarien Aal ist in der Nacht mal ausgebüxt und muss einmal durch die ganze Wohnung gekraucht sein bis er am nächsten Morgen als riesige Staubkugel unter meiner Küche hervorgekrochen kam als ich mir einen Kaffee machen wollt  
die schaffen schon ordentliche wege ich glaube 50-60 meter auf dem trockenen und auf dem nassen viel mehr


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

Ich hab es mal getestet:


nasse gemähte Wiese - 476m

trockene gemähte Wiese - 385m

feuchter Sandboden - 356m

trockener Sandboden(Bunker) - 324m


Das Loch am Ende der Spielbahn findet er aber schlecht von selbst.
Am besten einen toten Köfi reinlegen.:m


----------



## Siever (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> _*also mein *_Aquarien_* Aal** ist in der Nacht mal ausgebüxt und muss einmal durch die ganze Wohnung gekraucht*_ sein bis er am nächsten Morgen als riesige Staubkugel unter meiner Küche hervorgekrochen kam als ich mir einen Kaffee machen wollt
> die schaffen schon ordentliche wege ich glaube 50-60 meter auf dem trockenen und auf dem nassen viel mehr



Ferkelfahnder??|kopfkrat

@Prof.Tinca: Statt trockenen Sandboden wäre doch ein Bunker aus würziger Panade sinnvoll, oder (vorher müsste er aber schon gehäutet sein, aber wo Rasen ist, da sind auch Mäher)? Hinter unserem Vereinsee ist direkt ein Golfplatz. Wer ist dabei?

Mir ist mal ein anscheinend nicht ganz toter Aal aus der Tüte gewandert und ich konnte ihn erst 10m weiter im Gras aufhalten. 
Die werden das auch weiter schaffen, vielleicht wenn der Angeldruck in Teich A zu hoch ist oder sie kein Bock auf Golf haben...|kopfkrat


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

da das jetzt schon öfters angesprochen wurde - ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass sich die Aale denken: "mensch mir sitzen hier zu viele angler, da muss man ja aufpassen was man frisst... ich zieh lieber mal in einen anderen teich um!" Der angeldruck wird da kaum einfluss drauf haben 

das wird wohl dann eher am nahrungsangebot oder am fortpflanzungstrieb liegen


----------



## Siever (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

Ich habe vergessen, den Begriff _Teich A_ ironisch zu kennzeichnen. Ich kann mir nämlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Schlängler aus menschlich nachvollziehbaren Gründen die Gewässer wechseln.


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

alles klar! missverständnis


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> da das jetzt schon öfters angesprochen wurde - ich kann mir nich vorstellen, dass sich die Aale denken: "mensch mir sitzen hier zu viele angler, da muss man ja aufpassen was man frisst... ich zieh lieber mal in einen anderen teich um!" Der angeldruck wird da kaum einfluss drauf haben
> 
> das wird wohl dann eher am nahrungsangebot oder am fortpflanzungstrieb liegen


 

Moin

John S.aus England hat aber genau das gegenteil beobachtet als er noch lebte.

Je mehr geangelt wurde desto mehr wanderten sie ab.

Evtl.mal das Buch besorgen: Wie fängt man großer Aale! von John S.aus UK

Ist schon bißchen älter aber da beschreibt er wie und wo warum.... sie abwandern.

lg


----------



## Paxcom (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

Schade, dass ich von vielen Missverstanden wurde.

Natürlich habe ich keine Angst dass der Aal abhaut.

Es ging eher darum, ob sich ein Ansitz auf Aal in einem Gewässer lohnen kann, in dem kein Aal eingesetzt wurde.

Kann ja sein, dass ein Gewässer mit Aalbesatz stark beangelt wird und die Aale dann in ein Gewässer ausweichen welches in der Nähe ist. Also mit Nähe meine ich 100m oder so.

Dann könnte sich ein Ansitz in dem nicht besetzten Gewässer lohnen.

Naja, werde es wohl am besten selber testen.


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

Ja lohnt,Aale gehen über Land,inne 60-70-80er lagen sie Nachts inne felder wenn es regnete,und man konnte sie per Hand oder mit der Gräppe fangen.

Zum, Buch nochmal,hier hab ich mal rausgesucht,John wahr einer der erfolgreichsten Aalangler in UK und Europa(Gründete auch den National Anguilla Club,wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe),er hat 6-7 Pfünder gefangen,wie manch Stipper Brassen in 3 Std.

http://www.amazon.de/Aale-f%C3%A4ngt-man-die-Gro%C3%9Fen/dp/3861321564


Kann ich echt empfehlen,und da wird genau beschrieben wie sie abwandern durch Angeldruck,bei Regen....etc.

lg


----------



## Paxcom (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

Danke, wenn man das oder besser gesagt die Vidios auf youtube so sieht, kann einem schon Angst und Bange werden.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dumme Frage:
> hat das Wandern der Aale auf Wiesen etc. mal jemand live erlebt?
> (Also nicht der Aal , der sich nach dem Landen verselbständigen will.)
> 
> Gruß A.



#6Ja, das vergesse ich nie, es war irgendwo beim Landschulheim Lieberhausen, wir waren abends noch unterwegs, als wir einige Aale durch die Wiese schlängeln sahen, wir hatten uns zuerst erschrocken, dachten es wären schlangen, bis wir sie direkt anleuchten konnten und sie als Aale Identifizierten.

Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wo es war, nur das wir nicht weit von einem See waren.:m


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie weit kommt der Aal ohne Wasser?*

ok das buch sagt mir was. Ich habe glaube ich die ausgabe als heft oder weichband. Muss ich daheim wohl mal wieder heraus kramen. Denn von diesem verfasser habe ich schon viel gelesen, er fischt teilweise mit ausgefallenen Methoden...


----------

